# Bracelet adjustment have i done something wrong



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have just fitted a milanese bracelet from watch geko to my longines legend diver i had to shorten it by 2 links and removed one from each side, now .i cannot get the clasp to lay flat, have i done something wrong ? Should i have removed the links from one side only ?

the pictures below should show what i mean


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

In the left hand pic, it looks like you've taken up all of the adjustment on the clasp. I would have thought it better to have less links taken out and have the spring pin at the outer end of the clasp - Unless I'm seeing it wrong?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Davey P said:


> In the left hand pic, it looks like you've taken up all of the adjustment on the clasp. I would have thought it better to have less links taken out and have the spring pin at the outer end of the clasp - Unless I'm seeing it wrong?


 That was exactly my thought.

When I adjust bracelet length I always put the micro adjustment in the middle and work from there. And on my wrist I always need more links on the 12 o'clock side to get the clasp centred.

All that said, a decent bracelet should lie flat on any micro hole.


----------

